# I'm 18, and getting kicked out of my house soon?



## EireSimba (Nov 4, 2012)

...


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Depending on what these benefits are you could always ask your parents if you could pay rent. It would probably be cheaper than getting your own place.


----------



## EireSimba (Nov 4, 2012)

.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

if tech is only 2 years and then u can go to uni why not make the effort....its a short amount of time, then u can do whatever u want


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Could you work more hours at your job?

Or stay at your job while doing tech? It might suck but its only 2 years.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

It sounds like doing tech is better than your other options.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

What's tech? I live in the UK and I've never heard of it. Is it like a sixth form?
If it is it's always worth going to. May as well take your free education while you can.

I don't like to judge but your parents don't particularly sound very nice by giving you that choice. But remember it's only for 2 years and after that they'll have to fend for themselves while you can be out getting a decent job and earning way more money than them.


----------

